# New 16Gb purchased recently



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

Anyone purchase the 16GB recently. Like with in the past 2 weeks? I got mine on the first round of shipments and have slight screenlift, it doesn't bother me but I don't want it to get any worse. Just curious if someone who bought recent have had the lift. Because I want to wait till they iron out these issues to get a replacement.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## huffers (Sep 27, 2011)

I just got mine 3 days ago and haven't noticed any screen lift yet. Maybe I just got lucky though

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gotbeer (Jan 6, 2012)

Got mine two days ago from Gamestop. No issues so far. Loving every minute.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SpectrumView (Feb 14, 2012)

I got mine a week ago from Google, no screen lift and no problems


----------



## muzhik (Feb 4, 2012)

Got mine from macmall.com, no issues

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Edi (Sep 22, 2011)

I received mine from Google about a week and a half ago, so for no issues that I can tell.


----------



## originaldobo (Jun 18, 2011)

Bought mine from office depot last week no issues , hope the stories ive heard are just bad batches

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## willis936 (Jul 25, 2012)

Got mine in the mail from Google yesterday. Hardware and software are both clean as hell.


----------



## networkproblems (Jun 10, 2011)

Got mine from Google two Thursdays ago right after they became available again. My only problem is slight backlight bleed in top right corner (clock corner). Not sure if I want to return since it's only noticeable when screen is all black.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zane_Grey (Feb 15, 2012)

Bought one at Office Max on the 11th. Only thing I have a problem with is the speaker. If I go above 50% its distorted.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

I've had three; two from Sam's the day they came out (when everyone was bitching about pre orders)- both 16gigs. Another from Walmart prolly about three weeks ago and it was a sixteen too. All of them were in really good shape, I haven't had any issues other than that damn bug that keeps giving me the Google stair when I try to go into recovery from the boot loader.

Edit: checked my receipt, the new one is less than two weeks old.

Sent from my Google Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ashclepdia (Oct 10, 2011)

Zane_Grey said:


> Bought one at Office Max on the 11th. Only thing I have a problem with is the speaker. If I go above 50% its distorted.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


I noticed that last night on the one i just bought at walmart yesterday.
It's the only thing i notice that's weird, i was thinking about seeing if I can exchange it if another one the sound is better on.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kpa2727 (Aug 24, 2011)

Got mine a day ago, horrible lcd light bleed. loose left side of screen, like a spongey feel. just horrible now noone has them in stock, came from staples online.


----------

